# Activated Charcoal ????



## Guest (Nov 9, 2001)

I have heard activated charcoal helps with gas. Does anyone Know if this is true and if so does it affect a C type person? I have very bad gas pains and need help!


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

I did try Charcoal Plus a long time ago and I really think the charcoal (400 MG)is for the odor and they also contained simethicone 80 MG.I do use simethicone for gas when needed but I think the ones I get now have 125 mg of simethicone.Linda


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2001)

I use activated charcoal for D, actually. It seems to have binding and absorbing properties that help bulk. It is also known as the universal antipoison, and is brilliant, FYI, for removing excess alcohol from the GI tract.


----------

